# Really old saddle! Can I bring it back to life?



## goingnowhere1 (Jan 22, 2012)

Hey, you can always bring back a saddle! Usually when I start on an old saddle I first brush the dirt of and then use glycerin saddle soap a few times to get the dust off. Then I use a conditioner, usually the first round I put on a heavy layer and let it soak in overnight. Then the next morning I will rag off the extra. Then I keep on conditioning it overtime it gets flexible. I try not to ride in a saddle till it's semi flexible because I don't want the leather to crack more than it already is. 
And I highly recommend Effax Leder Balsam. I have found nothing that is better for moistening a saddle more than this stuff!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

NYA we are entitled to pics before you start cleaning it. Then we get to see the "after".


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

I'd like to see it too. I'm always up for looking at nice old tack pictures.


----------



## QHLove (Jul 20, 2011)

I would suggest neets foot leather oil. And post a picture for before and after! Also what color leather is it before you put any kind of leather conditioner etc. check that it won't stain the leather.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Don't put oil on an old dirty saddle, you will soak the dirt into the grain.

I usually brush off an old saddle, then wash it with a good soapy mix of Murphys Oil Soap use a sponge or a soft cloth and gently loosen all the dirt. 

Then I put it on a stand and rinse with cold water, until it is clean and damp, then leave to dry just a little.

Then I start lots of light coats of neatsfoot oil, as needed.

Then saddle soap, worked in well to give further food to the leather.

All that working should get it looking clean and start suppling it, then finish off by really massaging Passier Lederbalsm into it.

You can make something like this



















Look like this


----------



## AllyCee (Jun 26, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> Don't put oil on an old dirty saddle, you will soak the dirt into the grain.
> 
> I usually brush off an old saddle, then wash it with a good soapy mix of Murphys Oil Soap use a sponge or a soft cloth and gently loosen all the dirt.
> 
> ...


Wow! It looks like a totally different saddle!


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

For the record, I don't use neatsfoot oil on any of the antique saddles or bridles and such. I love it for newer things. Great stuff. 

The reason for this is that old saddles and things were stitched with wax coated cotton thread. The neatsfoot oil eventually eats away at the stitching. Modern tack is generally stitched with acrylic thread.


----------



## Tangiest Illicitness (Aug 30, 2011)

Just want to second using Murphy's Oil Soap. That stuff is awesome for cleaning leather, especially when it comes to reviving older tack.


----------

